# possibly soon expat in Recife



## hopie11

HI All,

Looking for info on safest but neatest areas in Recife to live as an expat. Not so interested in highrise apartments, are homes easy to find and if so, are they in good shape?
Also, have two kids, 16 and 12. How are the international schools, which is recommended, the EAR or are there others?

I'm on the adventurous side, my kids as well. I'd like to of course meet other expats, but also want to dive into the local culture and take as much in while we're there....don't want to live in a bubble and miss out on the amazing things that Recife appears to offer.

Any info is helpful.

Thanks, Hope


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Recife is a very large city, - as you must know, and crime levels there are very high.

A friend of mine was there recently (I visited it years ago in 1994/1995) in a hotel, and was warned to not wander far from the hotel at night. - I'm talking about a 50 year old native Brazilian, - from São Paulo, and not a foreign tourist.

I would look for a 'gated community', - or what we call a condominium.
Walled and with security, nobody gets in who isn't a resident, - without a call via intercom, to the house that the visitor is going to.

São Paulo, Rio de Janeiro (where I lived for 20 years,) Salvador and Recife are very dangerous cities.

I have been here for 25 years, am naturalized Brazilian and fluente, so I easily just 'fit in' and not attract attention.

But I would (and do,) recommend that foreign families going to these cities to live, - get a house in a condominium, because foreign families are targeted, just as are the local rich families.

If going to live in these four cities that I mentioned, - you cannot risk buying a house that has access from the street. - It will simply be a question of time untill the house is invaded, and you and your family suffer a robbery and perhaps worse. 

Mind you, there are many other cities also, where my advice counts.
Crime is out of control at the moment in Brazil.

There is good diving to be done in Recife. - Recife = reef, so it is obvious.
There is a shark problem, but that is exagerated of course, by the press as always, but there are attacks. - Mainly with surfers.

If I were you, I would look slightly north in the city, around or past Orlinda, on the coast.

Let me know if I can be of more help.


----------



## Antoinesuedois

Hi everybody! I read your post Anthony, first I wanted to thank u for all your great answers! It helps so much! I knew that Brasil is not safe because of drugs... I read many things on the web and it s scaring me a bit! I also got the info from french living in Rio and they tried to work there and it was almost impossible ( even when portuguese speakers)... So my question is: when do u think or the government expects to solve the insecurity pb ? The world soccer cup is coming soon in Brasil and if it s still like this it might be a mess... I m in between now about planning a trip there or not... Dreaming is great but the reality is here... So sad...


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Antoinesuedois said:


> Hi everybody! I read your post Anthony, first I wanted to thank u for all your great answers! It helps so much! I knew that Brasil is not safe because of drugs... I read many things on the web and it s scaring me a bit! I also got the info from french living in Rio and they tried to work there and it was almost impossible ( even when portuguese speakers)... So my question is: when do u think or the government expects to solve the insecurity pb ? The world soccer cup is coming soon in Brasil and if it s still like this it might be a mess... I m in between now about planning a trip there or not... Dreaming is great but the reality is here... So sad...


In your case, - a single young woman, you will make friends quickly, and they will look out for you.

My answer above was with reference a family. - They stick out much more than the odd foreigner, - walking around with native Brazilian friends.

During the World Cup and the Olympics (in Rio only,) the government will fill the streets with police officers and even military personel, - to try to show the world that Brazil/Rio is safe.

It will be during these events, as it was during "Eco 92" and the Panamerican games in 2007. - Hardly a problem.

We have an expression here. "Para o inglês ver" (for the English to see,) which basically means that something is false, - just to try to give an impression to outsiders.

After the World Cup and the Olympics, - everything will return to normal.

As to when our present absurd levels of serious violence begin to be controlled?

Only God knows?
The government is absent.

But one can take precautions.
I have written a lot about security precautions in Brazil, on another Forum (same owner as this one, - where I moderate the Brazil section,) the Gringos Forum. - Easy to find, and if you are especially interested in Brazil, and/or Latin America, it might be a good idea to check it out?


----------



## Antoinesuedois

Haha! well i was sure about that, show the world a certain side and when the party is over, go back to the reality... This won t solve anything though... I ve also read your post about gringos and as I live in Sweden I m white as a paracetamol pill... I m the perfect ******!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

There are many white people in Brazil, - despite the races being very mixed generally.

It is not so much 'skin colour', as it is knowing how to 'blend in'.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Antoinesuedois said:


> Haha! well i was sure about that, show the world a certain side and when the party is over, go back to the reality... This won t solve anything though... I ve also read your post about gringos and as I live in Sweden I m white as a paracetamol pill... I m the perfect ******!


Don't give up on your dream of moving to Brazil, - if that is what you want.

You will tan quickly. 

I don't wish to scare people off, - just warn them of the risks.

Btw:
I have tried to PM you, but am not able to for some reason?
Just wanted to pass my personal email, - incase you have some questions that you might like to ask personally, - rather than on the Forum. - Have a 'chat' sort of?


----------



## Antoinesuedois

I m gonna check this out asap, it s now time for me to go to sleep time is running so fast... I do have this dream to do something good for pple, for the environment..., I just need a bit of time to try to fix my situation as I m probably going to lose my job ( they fire many workers in my company). Time for me to turn a page and really start smthg where i will finally feel myself... I will not give up but it s just a bit exciting/tough to take a decision... I got you private message about gringos and this gave me goose bumps ;-) I will be in touch with you again soon! Have a good day! Antoine


----------



## cescolar

We live now in Aquiraz, near Fortaleza. My Brazilian wife, before we met, had been robbed 8 times in one year in Fortaleza. She did not have a car and had to take public transportation.
But she was not robbed again since we've been together, and now have a car.

The robberies were at gun point or knives, and took her pocketbook. On the 9th time, a local junkie that she was familiar with tried to mug her as she was getting home. She hit him on the head with her pocketbook, while saying: "I am tired of getting mugged! Have you no shame!"
And he quickly apologized and run away...

She is VERY paranoid and perhaps because of it she has kept us safe. She is constantly alert.
On a trip to Sao Paulo, when we were leaving our hotel in the fancy business district, she pulled me back, saying: "watch out, an assault in progress!". She had noticed that half a block away 2 guys were hijacking a Toyota Hilux pickup. They roughed up the driver and took of at high speed in front of us. She had grabbed my arm and had made me start to run back to our hotel. I was surprised but not afraid. I said: "they got what they wanted, they are not going to rob us now, they just want to escape". But she said that if they saw us they might shoot us, not to have any witnesses. I poo-who her...but in times like that you have to make decisions quickly!

PS There was a police station a block away, in the parallel street.

What conclusions do I draw from it? Don't have a showy car. A Hilux is a R$100K car, very desirable for thieves. So I drive in a beat up Ford Ka. Don't walk in the streets with fancy clothes or jewels, etc.

But, crime and all, Brazil is still worth it. Just don't be naive!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

25 years in Brazil, and I have never been robbed. (Naturalized since 1997.)
But I have had a few incidents.

Being armed at home is essential IMHO.
Street crimes are easily resolved. - One passes one's insured car, with slow movements.
Home invasions can be bad, and involve rape etc.

I guess as a former Royal Marine Commando (9 years, - 1978 to 1987,) I learnt very early about being alert?

But I will never be unarmed in Brazil.
It is a dangerous country, and crime right now is out of control.


----------



## fcb12

Crime anywhere these days is really high... I've lived in Brazil off-and-on for seven years and Recife is BY FAR the safest city I've lived in. I have friends who have been mugged in Paris, New York, London, Boston, so I think there is crime in any city.

That being said, you just have to be smart. I don't carry a fancy or much money in my wallet. I have the added bonus of speaking portuguese fluently so like AnthonyRMC says, I blend in. 

International families are often at a much higher-risk because you stand out more, but don't believe anyone who tells you that you are limited to Boa Viagem. The Zona Norte (North Zone) is wonderful to live in and very low key, as well the West Zone. Crime is a possibility in any city, but really Recife is pretty safe compared to Sao Paulo or Rio. Don't let it deter you from coming!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Actually, the state of Pernambuco (which Recife is the capital,) has a higher murder rate per 100.000 inhabitants than either Rio or Saõ Paulo.

Just saying.

The state of Rio Grande do Norte (capital Natal,) tops even Pernambuco.

Right now, everywhere is to be taken seriously.


----------



## fcb12

AnthonyRMC said:


> Actually, the state of Pernambuco (which Recife is the capital,) has a higher murder rate per 100.000 inhabitants than either Rio or Saõ Paulo.



That statistic is correct, but if you look at WHERE the murders are taking place, they are mainly taking place in favelas, and are generally drug or organized crime related. 

Everywhere is to be taken seriously but that doesn't Recife is unlivable because of a statistic.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

fcb12 said:


> Everywhere is to be taken seriously but that doesn't mean that Recife is unlivable because of a statistic.


I didn't say this.

Most murders in Rio and São Paulo are also in the poorer areas.

The fact is this, Brazil is a dangerous country. - End of story.
A recent report that I read, and can link if anybody cares, is that we here now have the 7th highest murder rate in the world.

I have lived here for 25 1/2 years, and am naturalized Brazilian.
But I won't lie for my adopted country.

I have never seen the violence worse, to be quite honest.


----------



## TheNativeSon

Don't mean to criticize your assessment of crime in Brazil as being "high" @ the moment, but since when has crime in Brazil not been high? 

I love Brazil, but I live in Thailand, mostly due to the difference in expat living costs. Sure, Brazil does have it's "social" issues, but Brazil has got soul music, Samba rhythm, and Wal-Mart in the river. If I could afford it, with the necessary contacts, I'd be living mid-way up Corcovado mountain, right now, Yeah,


----------



## cescolar

*Life in Brazil is CHEAP!*

Last night I got a call from a friend whose live-in girlfriend had recently left him.
He had tried to commit suicide by taking a bunch of pills and now he was having seconds thoughts. He was home alone (in Fortaleza) and his heart was racing. 
Since I live one hour away from him I told him to hold on tight, that I would call an ambulance for him and that I would get there as fast as I could...
When I called the ambulance they told me that I should call them back when I got there! They would not go to his house on my say-so, unless I saw him in person!

There is a guy who is possibly dying and they won't send an ambulance when every second counts! So I asked them which is the closest hospital to his house and if it would not be faster for me to drive him there, instead of having to then wait for the ambulance. Their answer was that, since he tried to commit suicide, he was a mental case, so I should take him to a psiquiatric hospital!

When I got there I took him to the closest 24 hour emergency room where they pumped his stomach.

I am comparing this incident to the time when I broke my arm ice skating in NYC.
An ambulance quickly appeared and took me to the emergency room. The bill for the 5 minute ride in the ambulance was $800 (and they did not even turn on the siren for that money!  and the visit to the emergency room was another $800.
The emergency room in Brazil was brand new (the governor of Ceara had made a campaign promise to improve healt care, and the just built that one and one more in the next town.) and the care was 100% free.

But the dispatcher did not seem to worry that somebody might die. After all, here is common to see a family of three riding the same motorcycle, without helmets.
And many motorcycle drivers are barefoot, while carrying their flip-flops hanging from the rear view mirrors...


----------



## TheNativeSon

cescolar said:


> Last night I got a call from a friend whose live-in girlfriend had recently left him.
> He had tried to commit suicide by taking a bunch of pills and now he was having seconds thoughts. He was home alone (in Fortaleza) and his heart was racing.
> Since I live one hour away from him I told him to hold on tight, that I would call an ambulance for him and that I would get there as fast as I could...
> When I called the ambulance they told me that I should call them back when I got there! They would not go to his house on my say-so, unless I saw him in person!
> 
> There is a guy who is possibly dying and they won't send an ambulance when every second counts! So I asked them which is the closest hospital to his house and if it would not be faster for me to drive him there, instead of having to then wait for the ambulance. Their answer was that, since he tried to commit suicide, he was a mental case, so I should take him to a psiquiatric hospital!
> 
> When I got there I took him to the closest 24 hour emergency room where they pumped his stomach.
> 
> I am comparing this incident to the time when I broke my arm ice skating in NYC.
> An ambulance quickly appeared and took me to the emergency room. The bill for the 5 minute ride in the ambulance was $800 (and they did not even turn on the siren for that money!  and the visit to the emergency room was another $800.
> The emergency room in Brazil was brand new (the governor of Ceara had made a campaign promise to improve healt care, and the just built that one and one more in the next town.) and the care was 100% free.
> 
> But the dispatcher did not seem to worry that somebody might die. After all, here is common to see a family of three riding the same motorcycle, without helmets.
> And many motorcycle drivers are barefoot, while carrying their flip-flops hanging from the rear view mirrors...


Great for your life in Brazil. I envy you . How'd you manage to pull it off? I found it difficult to meet local people in Brazil. I 'd appreciate some advice, regarding that topic 

The cariocas tend to be a bit distant. Finding English speaking cariocas was a challenge, but I didn't have any problems walking the Rio streets @ nite. I felt safer in Rio, than in NYC. More English speaking people in Sao Paulo, but again, it's difficult to make any serious connections with the locals. Is the Fortaleza vicinity more people friendly, in your opinion? 

I am 70-years young, and although Thailand is less expensive than Brazil, there is absolutely "nothing" for free here. Money is definitely # 1. 

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year, cheers


----------



## cescolar

TheNativeSon;2685625. said:


> How'd you manage to pull it off? I found it difficult to meet local people in Brazil. I 'd appreciate some advice, regarding that topic


I cheated: I married a Brazilian woman, so I was automatically added to her family and circle of friends (which she has tons, she is very outgoing so she knows everybody!)

So that is my advice: find a nice Brazilian woman and marry her! I am 62 and she is 26 - so the ages are not so different, as far as digits are concerned! 

Seirously, Brazil is the paridise for seniors. They call us "idosos" and we get to cut ALL lines and get special parking! And it starts just at 60, not 65. (I guess that most farm workers are quite worn out at that age here...) Young women love idosos, because we are so much less stupid than the men their age. It is VERY common here for an old man to have a very young wife. The culture shows its acceptance by having many such romances on their "tele-novelas" (soap operas.)


----------



## TheNativeSon

OK, thanks for your advice. Cheers


----------



## ccalado

Hope, 

If you're thinking, for whatever reason, to come live in Brazil, check it out first. Unless it's a temporary job thing.
Believe me is not perfect, cause that just doesn't exist! Of course, Brazil is a dangerous place, but so are so many other places...Hello! Have you seen all the shootings in America?
You have to take if for what it is, with it's good and bad. That's what I try to think.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

ccalado said:


> Hope,
> 
> If you're thinking, for whatever reason, to come live in Brazil, check it out first. Unless it's a temporary job thing.
> Believe me is not perfect, cause that just doesn't exist! Of course, Brazil is a dangerous place, but so are so many other places...Hello! Have you seen all the shootings in America?
> You have to take if for what it is, with it's good and bad. That's what I try to think.


Good advice. Check it out first. Travel a bit.

Funny thing about the violence/shootings, is that the US shootings get international press coverage, while Brazil's don't.
We had 4 people murdered by a deranged man in my smallish town a year or so ago. - It didn't even make national news, just local.
A month or so later, there was a shooting in the USA (4 people also killed,) and it made our national news. - Rede Globo.

I'm not going to keep arguing the subject, because it is a fact, that Brazil is extremily dangerous, far more so than the USA. If somebody doesn't want to accept this fact, then that is their problem.
We are looking at about 50.000 murders in Brazil per year, for a population of 200M, compared to the USA with 300M and maybe 12.000 murders.

In Rio de Janeiro, I had to draw my legally licensed revolver on several occasions to resist probable robbery attempts. - I had a Federal Carry Permit, due to having a security company.
Almost impossible to obtain these days unfortunately. 
At least in most of the USA, one can carry a gun with a permit.


----------

